# Colored CFL



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any stories/pictures of how these bulbs perform?

http://www.feit.com/colortwist/colortwist.html

I can get them at my local Wal-Greens for 2/$10


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a blue one and it's bright!


----------

